# Eta 2836-2 Tolerances



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

My Christopher Ward of London watch loses about 15 seconds a day. Is this within the tolerance of the ETA 2836-2 movement?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No

Should be within -4 to + 10 as a good normal expectation

Chronometers should be within -2 to +6 s per day which the 2836 is capable of

A -15 s per day would drive me insane


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Damian said:


> My Christopher Ward of London watch loses about 15 seconds a day. Is this within the tolerance of the ETA 2836-2 movement?


is it new? I would expect better than that right out of the box but it may settle down after some wear. If not I would have to send it back myself


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

-15 means it needs a service!


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

I've only had the watch two weeks and it gets about 5 hours a day wear during the weak and about 13 on weekends


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

From new it should be running slightly fast, not slow. I'd take it back if I were you.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Damian said:


> I've only had the watch two weeks and it gets about 5 hours a day wear during the weak and about 13 on weekends


I queried this over on the 'Darkside' re a new watch I bought which was keeping poor time similar to yours - I was advised a new movement needs at least 3 months to settle down & after that if it was still more than 5-10secs out it would need regulating - Not sure what CW would say but wont hurt to ask (their customer service is excellent)

HTH

Paul


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

PaulBoy said:


> Damian said:
> 
> 
> > I've only had the watch two weeks and it gets about 5 hours a day wear during the weak and about 13 on weekends
> ...


Just sent an email to Chris at CW I'll wait for his response.

Just out of interest because the watch only gets 5 hours wear a day. In the morning before I go to work I give the watch a couple of winds. Is this the correct thing to do?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Damian said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Damian said:
> ...


How much you wind it shouldn't make much difference to accuracy, but you might find that leaving it face up or face down over night makes a difference.


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Damian said:
> 
> 
> > PaulBoy said:
> ...


Well i always leave it face up. Would it be better face down or even on its side??


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Damian said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Damian said:
> ...


Give it a go :thumbsup:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

leave it dial up or dial down that way the balance wheel is horizontal and the timekeeping will not be affected by positional error.

It may be that the movement just needs regulation if its a new watch it shouldn't need a service. :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

15 seconds its not bad. I have seen chronometer versions of these and the 2892 that after 6 months are out that much. At some point get it adjusted a bit fast if anything tends to not bug one as much as one that looses time. A piece timed perfectly on a machine may not be the same as each different user would experience in their own habits. If its only two weeks old let it wear in a bit.

.....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I tend to agree with James.

In terms of "tolerance" I'd bet that Damian's 2836-2 isn't losing "about 15 seconds a day".Â Â I'd bet it's losing exactly 15.x seconds a day.Â Â In other words, it's very accurate, it's just not in tune with "real time" and has been set a bit slowly by the factory.

I've had new watches running +/- 30 seconds a day. Â This is not unusual in my opinion. Â As the TZ-UK guys said, let the watch settle down for a while and see what happens. Â If, after a few weeks, things don't improve, get it regulated. Â My "Goldbird" ran +30 secs per day out of the box but, after regulation, is now my most accurate watch.Â


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Watches do tend to run a bit slower in my experience if they're not fully wound up


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Watches do tend to run a bit slower in my experience if they're not fully wound up


I agree Griff, fully wind it and then see how it is. If it is still -15 it probably needs regulating I have never been convinced about the three month running in theory.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

To be honest, I can't think of a single one of my modern Swiss watches that changed its timekeeping behaviour one jot (pardon the pun ) during its first few weeks/months of "running-in". Â I think they're so well made nowadays that they perform very precisely right off the production line. Â They may still need a bit of fine regulation though.

However, I have seen (dare I say "less fine") movements from the likes of Vostok and Poljot where timekeeping definitely alters after a bit of running-in before it finally settles.Â It doesn't necessarily get better mind you, it's just different! Â So the "running-in" phenomenon does exist. Â Â


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

This might be a stupid question from a newbie to auto's. But how much should you wind the watch? Do you keep winding until it stops winding?


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Its ok. I found the answer to my question.

Should of looked it up before posting the question.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> To be honest, I can't think of a single one of my modern Swiss watches that changed its timekeeping behaviour one jot (pardon the pun ) during its first few weeks/months of "running-in". Â I think they're so well made nowadays that they perform very precisely right off the production line. Â They may still need a bit of fine regulation though.
> 
> However, I have seen (dare I say "less fine") movements from the likes of Vostok and Poljot where timekeeping definitely alters after a bit of running-in before it finally settles.Â It doesn't necessarily get better mind you, it's just different! Â So the "running-in" phenomenon does exist. Â Â


I am with you on this Rich. The only watch of mine that displayed a change was a new Seiko SKX007 and it settled ddown in about three or four days.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Griff said:


> Watches do tend to run a bit slower in my experience if they're not fully wound up


I noticed this on the second day that I had a new Speedmaster.

I had read that the movement would run for 48 hours on a full wind but on the second day at around 46 hours I noticed that it had lost 24 seconds.

I now wind it every day at 7 p.m. and it has gained 5 seconds in 20 days. :man_in_love:


----------



## janicko (Jan 14, 2010)

mine is within -5 - +5 a day. it is more accurate than I was hoping for


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok. After fully winding the watch it runs between +3 & +5 secs a day.


----------

